# Josie Hound ;-)



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. as anyone on facebook knows, we ended up adopting a three year old IG. We just got her today! She is FULL of energy and is extremely social and outgoing. So far she is fitting right in with the other two! These phone pics don't do her justice, she is a gorgeous rich mahogany red colour. I'll try to get some better ones!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so glad the countdown is finally over lol 

She's gorgeous. I love her and would like to steal her. And I am glad I picked the winning name, kinda. I WIN!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

congrats


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

she looks like a mini santa's little helper!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

BearMurphy said:


> she looks like a mini santa's little helper!


omg, she does lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable! You said she's fitting in with the other 2 so does that mean you don't have Willow any more? I remember you were having some problems with her in the recent past. Or is she still with you and you're slowly working toward becoming a mini hoarder like me? :wink: :biggrin1:
Love her color, it's very similar to my Bailey, the Min Pin in my profile pic.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> She's absolutely adorable! You said she's fitting in with the other 2 so does that mean you don't have Willow any more? I remember you were having some problems with her in the recent past. Or is she still with you and you're slowly working toward becoming a mini hoarder like me? :wink: :biggrin1:
> Love her color, it's very similar to my Bailey, the Min Pin in my profile pic.


Oh Donna I wish I could have nine like you! I'd be single though. Or would I? Tim said two was his limit but he adores little Josie! :wink:

No, we do not have our Hound any more. She was not happy with two pups running over her pestering her and such, and we were not happy that she wasn't fitting in with our pack. She has found her forever home though, that has older bassets. I feel really bad about it still, but I know it was for the best for both her AND our family. 

So far Josie seems like a really good fit. Last night I had a sheltie on my feet, Tess in my arms and Josie curled into my neck. It wasn't very comfortable, but I am a crazy dog lady so I was happy. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so happy that it all worked out. Willow truly did find a great retirement home where she can live out her life not dealing with pestering high energy pups. It really was in her best interest to rehome her.

Josie is PRETTY! I can't wait to see new photos of her next to Tess and Bishop


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! I love her already.....IGs have such personality and expressive faces. How is she getting along with the other kiddos?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So far so good!.. Tess is sulking a bit, but I've been paying extra attention to my little Tessie and it's been fine. They have played a bit so far in the backyard.. I think it's gonna work out for sure!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She's adorable. Congrats on your new family member. Glad things are working out with all of them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

the three stooges


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh Donna I wish I could have nine like you! I'd be single though. Or would I? Tim said two was his limit but he adores little Josie! :wink:
> 
> No, we do not have our Hound any more. She was not happy with two pups running over her pestering her and such, and we were not happy that she wasn't fitting in with our pack. She has found her forever home though, that has older bassets. I feel really bad about it still, but I know it was for the best for both her AND our family.
> 
> So far Josie seems like a really good fit. Last night I had a sheltie on my feet, Tess in my arms and Josie curled into my neck. It wasn't very comfortable, but I am a crazy dog lady so I was happy. LOL


I'm sure Willow would say thank you if she could since your home was just not the right fit for her. I have an older Chihuahua named Lily and she prefers to be left alone and most everyone respects that. She's 14 and for some reason when I brought her home 6 yrs ago my Chi Angel was immediately obsessed with her and tends to annoy her because she is very affectionate to her. Angel wants to be with her all the time and lick her face and sleep with her and Lily gets this look like "Please just give a grouchy chick some space will ya?"
I'm not so sure you'd really want 9 dogs because it's a little like a full time job. My hubby said in the beginning that 2 dogs would definitely be his limit. He'd never had a dog in the house and only had 3 total in his life. When I asked for my first Chihuahua we were at 4 dogs and he said "I don't want a fifth dog. That's completely ridiculous!" Now he thinks back and remembers how simple it was to ONLY have 5! We've had 10 for nearly the past 6 yrs so to be down to 9, even though it doesn't seem that different, it is a little easier. Madison required a lot of my attention toward the end of her life. 
So if you do like I do and just bring them home without asking, sometimes the significant other gives in and you can too can become a mini hoarder.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

"I'm not sure where these seven Italian greyhounds came from.. they must have just followed me home!"


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I'm sure Willow would say thank you if she could since your home was just not the right fit for her. I have an older Chihuahua named Lily and she prefers to be left alone and most everyone respects that. She's 14 and for some reason when I brought her home 6 yrs ago my Chi Angel was immediately obsessed with her and tends to annoy her because she is very affectionate to her. Angel wants to be with her all the time and lick her face and sleep with her and Lily gets this look like "Please just give a grouchy chick some space will ya?"
> I'm not so sure you'd really want 9 dogs because it's a little like a full time job. My hubby said in the beginning that 2 dogs would definitely be his limit. He'd never had a dog in the house and only had 3 total in his life. When I asked for my first Chihuahua we were at 4 dogs and he said "I don't want a fifth dog. That's completely ridiculous!" Now he thinks back and remembers how simple it was to ONLY have 5! We've had 10 for nearly the past 6 yrs so to be down to 9, even though it doesn't seem that different, it is a little easier. Madison required a lot of my attention toward the end of her life.
> So if you do like I do and just bring them home without asking, sometimes the significant other gives in and *you can too can become a mini hoarder.....*


If you think of your dogs in terms of weight it's not that bad. I only really have as much dog as a person with one pit bull, or half of a labrador.  You might be at a full labrador's weight, but that's not so bad! :-D


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new girlie! She's lovely!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love love love her! Look at her precious face!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She is lovely... would love to see some more photos of the whole new pack!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel very bad about Willow. I was wondering why you never mentioned her. One has to understand sent hounds, they are different than other dogs. Just like the livestock guarding dogs they are not like other dogs.

I hope the poor thing will not have to change homes again and that she is loved as she should be.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Herzo said:


> I feel very bad about Willow. I was wondering why you never mentioned her. One has to understand sent hounds, they are different than other dogs. Just like the livestock guarding dogs they are not like other dogs.
> 
> I hope the poor thing will not have to change homes again and that she is loved as she should be.


I'm not a huge fan of rehoming but in this case, if both Caty's dogs, and Willow, were not getting along, and Willow wasn't happy, was that actually fair to Willow for the last few years of her life? IMO, not really. 

I think Caty mentioned (can't remember) that Willow was adopted though, into a better fit of a home, with older bassetts.


----------

